# New Years Dinner, Smileystyle



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Gotta do New Year's up right with a proper German style feast...










Clockwise from left:
1. Saurkraut with Garlic and Fried Onions
2. Fried Cinnamon Apples
3. Bratwurt in Onions and Beer
4. Scrambled Eggs cooked in Pork Drippings and Bacon
5. Herb & Cream Mashed Potatoes
6. Red Cabbage and Onion with Parsley

And of course:
Red Wine and Oil Marinated Pork Roast (stuffed with a paste of Spinach, Basil, Parsley, Walnut, Mushroom and Dijon Mustard)


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow, that is not helping my weight loss contest


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. nice spread


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now thats New Years Dinner Indeed!!! I grew up in western Pennsylvania and this is the type of New Years feast I am used to. My wife who is 100% German and grew up in upstate New York never heard of this tradition.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

kraut and pork! Right up my alley! Nice meal bro!


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Quite the spread!!! Looks good:whoohoo:


----------

